# help



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Does anyone know how to check an injector in a diesel engine I have a six cylinder IH, seems to be good sound engine but exhaust manifold has oil on number two looks like not much heat going through it. Idles pretty good but skips at high RPMS. Any advice is welcome thanks.


----------



## johnbron (Sep 17, 2003)

Check all the fuel line fittings for tightness, Your symptoms are common to loose fitting/s sucking air.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

The way I always checked for a bad cylinder/injector when I worked at the John Deere dealership was to get the engine thoroughly up to operating temp. and then set it to idle. Then break torque on each fuel injector line enough to allow a dead miss to occur. The cylinder in which nothing happens when you break torque is more than likely the bad injector if it is being caused by a faulty injector. At that point I would shut the engine down and pull the injector and take in back to the hand pump injector tester and check it for popping pressure and spray pattern. As already mentioned, you want to double check all of your injector line fittings for tightness. If you find a loose fitting, typically 1/3 wrench arc after fitting seating is proper torque or at least a good ball park torque. How much smoke are you getting once the engine has rev'd up to full pto rpm and fulling warmed up? Could be an oil control problem. The other issue that can cause what you describe is if the engine spend excessive amounts of time idling, especially is very cold weather. This can cause "wet stacking" which is a big no no. Basicly carbon and incomplete combustion by products build up on the exhaust valves do to low cylinder temps. and exhaust gas exit velocity.


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

cheif said it all but just remember to keep your hands and fingers well back from the fuel spray


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Very good point Bear! I should have mentioned that. The spray can cut you up bad and cause some serious problems if diesel get injected under the skin. Same with hydraulics.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Serious pressure with injectors!! The injectors for the 154 have an opening pressure of around 2500 psi!!:hide: I expect some of the newer models could be higher.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Talk about pressure.........the 5.9 B Series Cummins HPCR injection system runs at about 23,000 psi. There are labels all over the place in the engine compartment warning you not to open up any of the injection lines while the engine is running.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanks guys for all the info and the safety facts. I looked for loose fittings they seem ok I won't be able to start it up until saturday. Sat we are going to expoxy a stress crack in the oil pan. I wanted to brase it but to get it off I would have to remove the loader and front axle to get it down. Its a late fiftys or early sixtys 460 utility with backhoe and loader and a whole bunch of experience. Ill post if and when I find out the problem. thanks again Harry


----------

